# Gute Informationen über PHP im I-Net



## abollm (30. Nov 2004)

Da ich mich sehr kurzfristig in PHP (hier insbesondere DB-Anbindung) einarbeiten muss, suche ich insbesondere qualitativ _gute_ Links im Internet mit Informationen zu PHP, also z.B. auch Foren.

Bin für entsprechende Informationen dankbar.


----------



## bygones (30. Nov 2004)

da wird sich Student aber freuen...

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=php+forum&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=cr=countryDE


----------



## abollm (30. Nov 2004)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> da wird sich Student aber freuen...
> 
> http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=php+forum&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=cr=countryDE



Hmm, ich weiß, wie man eine Suchmaschine bedient...

Ich hätte gerne eine Information dergestalt: "Nimm den oder den Link, da ich den kenne und damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe" oder so ähnlich.

Und zwar möglichst, bevor ich mich durch die ganzen Links von Google, Altavista, et al. wühle.

Danke trotzdem.


----------



## Jockel (30. Nov 2004)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie tief du in die Materie einsteigen musst, wenn du aber nur auf die schnelle ein kleines Skript zusammenbasteln willst, so schau dir http://www.schattenbaum.net/php/ an.
Die Seite habe ich benutzt, als ich ein kleines Registrierungsformular stricken musst... war innerhalb weniger Stunden fertig (ohne je zuvor auch nur eine Zeile PHP programmiert zu haben).


----------



## Student (30. Nov 2004)

Jockel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> schau dir http://www.schattenbaum.net/php/ an.


bloß nicht.

das ist zwar gut erklärt, aber der code ist teilweise total veraltet.

ich kann dir natürlich zuerst mal das beste manual der welt ( jaja .. außer der API *schleim* ) ans herz legen:
:arrow: http://php.net/manual
gibt es auch auf deutsch. das kannst du auf der hauptseite einstellen.


da du auch nichts gegen foren hast .. besuch uns auf www.php.de ;-) 
inbesondere sollte dir dieser link hier helfen:
:arrow: http://www.php.de/viewtopic.php?t=15782

ein super tutorial findest du z.b. hier:
:arrow: http://tut.php-q.net/

wenn du mir sagst, was du genau machen willst / musst dann kann ich dir eventuell auch noch weitere informationen geben.



			
				deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> da wird sich *Student *aber freuen...


tja .. der username 'Ben' war ja leider schon vergeben ;-)


grüße ben ;-)


edit:
:arrow: http://www.php-info.org/


----------



## abollm (30. Nov 2004)

@student/ben:

Na, das ist doch mal etwas. Vielen Dank erst einmal.


----------



## Jockel (30. Nov 2004)

Student hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jockel hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, das wusste ich nicht. Da abollm aber nach Links gefragt hatte, mit denen man gute Erfahrung gemacht hat und ich überhaupt nur dieses einemal was mit PHP zu tun hatte, dachte ich, dass ich den Link mal poste. Naja, da hab' ich wieder was dazugelernt ;-)


----------



## Student (30. Nov 2004)

abollm hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Na, das ist doch mal etwas. Vielen Dank erst einmal.


bei weiteren fragen entweder hier oder bei php.de im anfängerforum. anderswo könnte ich dann jedenfalls nicht weiterhelfen ;-)

@jockel:
es ist so, dass das natürlich nur eine persönliche meinung ist, allerdings gibt es eben passagen in diesem tutorial, welche z.b. mit 

```
$HTTP_POST_VARS
```
oder so arbeiten.
diese array ist aber schon längst veraltet und wurde durch das superglobale array $_POST ersetzt. als beispiel.

nunja .. darüber könnte man diskutieren. meine meinung ist aber fest.

schattenbaum.net/php war mal gut .. ist es aber nicht mehr, aufgrund mangelnder aktualisierung ;-)

grüße ben.


----------

